# Trade out my SS HM?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a 2010 SS HM that I have thoroughly enjoyed. Really like the hollowgram sl crank too. Lately though, I've bumped into more than a few club members with very similar rides. Nothing necessarily wrong that but started to make me think about less commonly seen brands.

Anyways, have an opportunity to pick up an '08 Wilier Cento in blk/red/wht. Stunning visually IMO. Haven't seen many Wiliers around at all. Would swap over components from my Cdale to the Wilier. Would u guys make the switch if presented with this opportunity? Both framesets have received great reviews.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

The Wilier Cento is not that rare either. You will see more Cannondales but here in Europe (at least in Denmark) you'll see a lot of Wilier's and rarely a Cannondale. 

If it's important for you to have a rare bike then you should make the switch as you would enjoy the Cento more than the SuperSix. If it comes with a great cost to make the switch I would probably wait and save up for a whole new bike instead.

I think this is more a question of listening to your heart and do what you feel makes you happy  

Good luck...


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

get a cervelo r5ca if you want a rare ride lol


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

njleach said:


> get a cervelo r5ca if you want a rare ride lol


Aaahhh....only if I had that kind of money! That's one beautiful bike.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Greenduck said:


> *The Wilier Cento is not that rare either.* You will see more Cannondales but here in Europe (at least in Denmark) you'll see a lot of Wilier's and rarely a Cannondale.
> 
> If it's important for you to have a rare bike then you should make the switch as you would enjoy the Cento more than the SuperSix. If it comes with a great cost to make the switch I would probably wait and save up for a whole new bike instead.
> 
> ...


Good point. I guess it just depends on where you live.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cni2i said:


> I have a 2010 SS HM that I have thoroughly enjoyed. Really like the hollowgram sl crank too. Lately though, I've bumped into more than a few club members with very similar rides. Nothing necessarily wrong that but started to make me think about less commonly seen brands.
> 
> Anyways, have an opportunity to pick up an '08 Wilier Cento in blk/red/wht. Stunning visually IMO. Haven't seen many Wiliers around at all. Would swap over components from my Cdale to the Wilier. Would u guys make the switch if presented with this opportunity? Both framesets have received great reviews.


No it's not worth it IMHO keep the SS6.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

zamboni said:


> No it's not worth it IMHO keep the SS6.


Thanks. Yeah, I decided to stick with my SSHM. Several reasons:

1. Prefer my BB30 integrated BB versus the English threaded bb of the '08 WIlier Cento (they have since gone to integrated though). 
2. Love my Cannondale SL crankset...would've had to purchase another crankset to work with the threaded bb. 
3. Seller was the second owner.....he seemed honest enough BUT I have absolutely no history on the first owner. 

That's all okay though....the SSHM is still sexy


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here in the San Francisco Bay Area, I do see a number of Willier bikes. In this area Specialized, Trek and Cervelo dominate the road bike market. It's actually odd to see a Cannondale. I've seen a couple Synapses, a few CAADs but very few Super Sixes. Honestly, I've seen more Pinarellos than Cannondales.

If you really want to be exclusive and ride something unique, then order a Cyfac Gothica or an Absolu. Cyfac will make those frames with a BB30 bottom bracket shell. If you want to go with an Italian brand, you can always get a Pegoretti.

C.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

CHL said:


> Here in the San Francisco Bay Area, I do see a number of Willier bikes. In this area Specialized, Trek and Cervelo dominate the road bike market. It's actually odd to see a Cannondale. I've seen a couple Synapses, a few CAADs but very few Super Sixes. Honestly, I've seen more Pinarellos than Cannondales.
> 
> If you really want to be exclusive and ride something unique, then order a Cyfac Gothica or an Absolu. Cyfac will make those frames with a BB30 bottom bracket shell. If you want to go with an Italian brand, you can always get a Pegoretti.
> 
> C.


Thanks for the feedback. I actually grew up in San Francisco....Sunset District for life :thumbsup: Family still there. Didn't ride back then, but would love to tackle some of the hills there in the very near future. 

I probably should not have been so dramatic. I don't see LOTS of SSMHs....just 3 that popped up all of a sudden...but only one was a HM. 

And I really don't have that kind of $ to gain exclusivity status....I guess I just wanted to try something that I've not seen much around this neck of the woods (Irvine Ca).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see too many Cannondales in the area that I ride in either...Agoura/Westlake/Simi


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

AvantDale said:


> I don't see too many Cannondales in the area that I ride in either...Agoura/Westlake/Simi


From this small sample size we have here, it seems like the C'dales are a rarer breed than the Wiliers


----------



## cw1970 (Apr 6, 2009)

What color is your Super Six? I ride around Irvine alot and I have a 2010 Super Six HiMod Ultimate frameset. I have seen a couple of Super Sixes, one old one made in the USA and one that belongs to a friend of mine. A black and yellow Super Six, non-himod. Oh, I also see one that resembles mine, but it's the non-himod.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cw1970 said:


> *What color is your Super Six? *I ride around Irvine alot and I have a 2010 Super Six HiMod Ultimate frameset. I have seen a couple of Super Sixes, one old one made in the USA and one that belongs to a friend of mine. A black and yellow Super Six, non-himod. Oh, I also see one that resembles mine, but it's the non-himod.


Here she is CW: 










As pictured, she weighs in right at 14 lbs. What color is your "ultimate" SSHM?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Here she is CW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure he is saying he has the nude carbon/matte black frame.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Devastator said:


> Im pretty sure he is saying he has the nude carbon/matte black frame.


Got it. :blush2:

Btw, looking at your list of bikes, you should be on the 2011-12 EVO by now


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Got it. :blush2:
> 
> Btw, looking at your list of bikes, you should be on the 2011-12 EVO by now


Fortunate or unfortunate, all upgrades are warrantys and I doubt Cannondale will give me an Evo. And my fav color scheme is the matte 2010. So I hope this baby lasts. I really want a either a nude alu or white 2012 CAAD 10-4


----------

